# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Chin Implant Augments Man's Testicles, Self-Esteem

## gmonasco

Men are finally catching up to women, at least when it comes to body-image issues.

For the first time, doctors in Mexico have used a silicone chin implant to give a man's testicles a more symmetrical look.

http://news.yahoo.com/chin-implant-a...195721680.html

----------


## gmonasco

> Didn't read.


 Too ignorant to understand that Yahoo! News is an aggregator of news from many different outlets.

----------


## Davey Jones

Those poor men.  I may be balding, but at least I have a beautiful c0ck and balls.

----------


## verver



----------

